# Track Saw



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Come on, It's not that great of a tool! I've got the 55 version of the tool; expensive. It is okay. Need always to worry about where I don't cut so I don't cut a table. I have already cut up one track learning. Not worth the high cost of German Machines and I am Austrian.

Buy a SawStop instead. That is my favorite tool.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the 55, and use it to joint boards for perfect fit . I've never had a jointer or tablesaw that compares to the 55 for clean and straight cut.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Agree 100% with your observation that your Festool TS75 is more accurate than your good quality table saw. I've had the same experience with my Festool TS55 compared to my Model 66 PM-incredible accuarcy and quality of cut, couple with unparalleled ease in dimensioning sheet stock.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I rip identical plywood pieces with a $600 contractor saw and the thickness difference in the two is not measurable. If you are having that kind of trouble with your table saw, then either your saw is not tuned correctly or your technique is bad. I have a Makita track saw and I like it a lot. However, it is nowhere near a replacement for a good table saw.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> I rip identical plywood pieces with a $600 contractor saw and the thickness difference in the two is not measurable. If you are having that kind of trouble with your table saw, then either your saw is not tuned correctly or your technique is bad. I have a Makita track saw and I like it a lot. However, it is nowhere near a replacement for a good table saw.
> 
> - ArtMann


I agree with the above. Granted, the 55 and 75 are wonderful saws and do their job extremely well, but, if you are getting that consistent of cuts, your accurate setup is more of the star. 
So congrats on your setup accuracy.


----------



## DMC1903 (Jan 11, 2012)

I too have the TS 75, it's a great tool!
Highly recommend the XL Domino, I'm very pleased with both purchase's.
No buyers remorse


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to raise a few hackles here. I have never had a kickback with a circular saw that I couldn't easily control. And then it only happens as I get almost to the end of the cut, at which point I simply let off on the trigger. Grizzly's track saw also has a riving knife, but I am not convinced they are worth the trouble on a circular saw.

As for a riving knife on a TS, that's another story. Well worthwhile.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Here we go again… Festool products, and 10-stars…

I have owned this saw, the Tracks, the MFT/3 for several years - with the Tracks, it is a highly functional circular saw; so is the DeWalt (I'm told) - it's not going to replace a Table Saw, it's not going to replace a jointer - not if you're doing a lot of precise work - it takes too long to set-up repetitive precise cuts, it has a limited cut capacity, relative to a Table Saw, and you have to fiddle with how you're going to clamp your work - if the board is thin, then you need a scrap piece of the same thickness to support the Tracks (otherwise, you don't get a 90 degree cut, by the way).

And, I just don't understand how you can get glue-ready edges: yes, they seem clean, but not jointer-clean - regardless of how good you are with a cabinet scraper.

Festool makes very good tools at extraordinary prices; some have advanced my work (the Domino, for one; and the TS-75 may be another example); however, it's still just a highly-functional circular saw - IMHO. It's another tool in the toolbox, at about $1,500 inclusive of the MFT/3 - that's a lot of tool money.

By the way, I used the TS-75 today to dimension several 2" thick Sapele boards - very tough stuff; and it did a nice job - better than hauling the boards to the Table Saw, and forcing them through the blade; however, setup time was longer, and always the fear that I'm cutting something below the boards.

MJCD


----------

